# Luna's eating speed is now ridiculous



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Pixie & Luna have now gone over to a fully RAW diet, things are great with Pixie but had a few issues with how Luna doesnt chew, is incredibly greedy and tries to swallow incredibly large pieces whole like a snake...

Ive been approaching it the last few nights feeding a 'larger' piece than she should eat and removing it by distraction before it gets too small for her to gulp - which is working well. (Requiring a lot of supervision)

Last nights meal was the chopped up meat part from the previous days left over, I turned around to give Pixie hers and LITERALLY by the time I turned back around Luna had eaten hers. It was what 3 seconds...

It just made me mad more than anything, like Luna what enjoyment did you just get from that? 

Later on, I was holding her and gave her a liver treat in my arms - I noticed she again didnt chew and just threw it back into her throat like a seagull... her teeth didnt even touch it. Its only when she has the large RAW pieces/bones that she HAS to chew and at least she does then...still incredibly quickly, shes 3 minutes to Pixies 30 minutes!

(What dog do you know gets excited about eating their steroid and antibiotic pills?! lol)

I tried feeding her half frozen, it didnt encourage her to chew any more so though.

I believe some dogs are just like this - anyone elses? Is there nothing I can do to slow her down/encourage her to chew her treats etc? Id hate to think this is Luna's eating trait forever, a constant worry, if I can encourage her I will try


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Some dogs are just a greedy gus. That's their nature. It's hard to change. 

My sister's beagle eats a whole bowl of kibble in about 5 seconds flat. He never chews, he just inhales and swallows. It's quite distressing so I know how you feel.

I think you are doing everything right.... trying bigger pieces or very small diced pieces and frozen is a good idea as well. You might try a kong. Put her meals inside a kong so she has to work to get it out.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My Sheltie is the same 50 seconds and it's gone that's why he's had so much trouble with his teeth ,he never ever chews.When we were away once my daughter had to pick him up from behind and give him a huge thump on the back as he was chocking on a bonio,tried one of those bowls with bits in that was supposed to slow him down did it ?NO


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah its not nice to watch.
Ah yes Ive got a kong I'll give that a go too!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah doesn't chew either just tries to sallow the whole thing. I had a coupon for the new milo's kitchen jerky. So I gave her a large piece thinking she would chew on it, nope she swallowed it whole and cried it was caught but she did get it down That was scary. Now I wont give it to her at all.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila is the most gluttonous thing i've EVER encountered! She inhales her food in just seconds and even snorts while she does it. I'm embarassed for her.


----------

